

Are event driven IO systems faster ? - chmike

http://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/docs/00/43/43/74/PDF/are-events-fast.pdf
======
rcfox
Using interrupts on an AVR chip, I managed to get almost 100% utilization of
the ADCs and UART, rather than each waiting on the other. The throughput was
increased by something like 1200%.

------
mooism2
Clicky link: [http://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/docs/00/43/43/74/PDF/are-
eve...](http://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/docs/00/43/43/74/PDF/are-events-
fast.pdf)

------
chmike
Oops. I confused URL and text field. Sorry. For those interested in this type
of problem, I signal the existence of libev which might be of interest too.
State-threads documentation seems very good.

